# Can European frog bit be grown in the aquarium?



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I've looked everywhere for amazon frogbit but cannot find it. I did however purchase European frogbit hoping that it could also grow well in an aquarium, but certain places said it needs cooler water. In my tank the average temperature is 25 degrees celcius so would it thrive or just do horrible?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it will work, but it will grow like crazy in higher temperatures so make sure it doesn't run short of any nutrients!


----------



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok good! Didnt waste 6 bucks then. Hopefully its happy with Seachem flourish!


----------

